# Business Intelligence and Date Warehouse Specialist



## BI_DWH_EXPERT (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi All,
I'm looking to relocate to UAE (Dubai or Abu Dhabi) from Canada. I have 18 years in IT field. I'm Strategic minded data warehouse architect and business intelligence analyst that contributed in large projects in Data Warehousing & ETL enterprise projects (Oracle Data warehouse, ERP, Siebel CRM, OWB, Informatica, OBIEE, ODI,..etc)

I appreciate any help on how to contact the right people and companies. Or if there any specialized recruiter.

I did worked in Dubai from 1994-2001, before I moved to Canada.

Thanks


----------

